# CBS to bring back "The Rifleman"



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

From Deadline Hollywood:


> CBS has closed deals for _The Rifleman_, a drama project based on the 1958 Western series about a 1880s widower with a rapid-fire Winchester rifle living on a ranch with his son.
> 
> ...This is the latest period Western put in development at the broadcast networks this season. Fox has a Wyatt Earp Western penned by John Hlavin, NBC has an untitled Kerry Ehrin project set in the 1880s, ABC has Ron Moore's Hangtown, set in the early 1900 and David Zabel's Gunslinger. Additionally, TNT recently gave a pilot order to Bruce C. McKenna and Danny Cannon's Gateway, set in the 1880s, and the AMC series Hell On Wheels just premiered to strong ratings.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

ARRrgggghhhhh........


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

This only goes to confirm that those in Hollywood have run out of fresh ideas.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

But where will they find a guy with a jaw like Chuck Connors?


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

while Chuck Connors is impossible to replace, Neal McDonough would be an interesting choice for Lucas mcCain


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> while Chuck Connors is impossible to replace, Neal McDonough would be an interesting choice for Lucas mcCain


Interesting....








...color his hair differently and that could work.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

fluffybear said:


> This only goes to confirm that those in Hollywood have run out of fresh ideas.


You mean _Charlie's Angels_ didn't do it for you?

Westerns and Private Eyes are due for a huge revival. James Garner's _Maverick_ & _Rockford Files_ would be two I would like to see again.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

fluffybear said:


> while Chuck Connors is impossible to replace, Neal McDonough would be an interesting choice for Lucas mcCain


He reminds more of the _Sugarfoot_ character played by Will Hutchins - the smart cowboy.

These shows are so old, they don't even need to hire new writers. They can use the same scripts.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> These shows are so old, they don't even need to hire new writers. They can use the same scripts.


The ones on the cable channels would have to replace the "dag nabbits" with more colorful language.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

And what about the role of Marshall Micha Torrance played by Paul Fix? Another big pair of boots to fill. Kevin Conway comes to mind.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Glad to hear there are some more Western's in the pipeline. Impressed thus far with Hell on Wheels.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

Pau! Pau!!

It always cracked me up how, on Branded, there would be so many times that Connors would amble into a town, minding his own business, but someone would spot him and say, "Look! That's the Coward of Bitter Creek!", and all the bullies would riducule and pick on him because, well, he's a coward. Someone said so. The idea that a bunch of punks would take it upon themselves to roust a guy who's six feet, six inches tall, weighs 230 pounds and is as fit as the former profesional athlete that he, just because he has been "branded" a coward, always struck me as silly.


----------



## Jaspear (May 16, 2004)

Drucifer said:


> You mean _Charlie's Angels_ didn't do it for you?
> 
> Westerns and Private Eyes are due for a huge revival. James Garner's _Maverick_ & _Rockford Files_ would be two I would like to see again.


I'd just like to see the final season of Deadwood.


----------



## navy8ball (Mar 23, 2002)

Dolph Lundgren has the looks not sure about the voice though.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> Westerns and Private Eyes are due for a huge revival. James Garner's _Maverick_ & _Rockford Files_ would be two I would like to see again.


Yeah, other than a few cable networks, there haven't really been much in the Western genre in a long time.

I'd also love to see someone reboot *Police Woman.* Angie Dickenson was hot! :grin:


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

mreposter said:


> Yeah, other than a few cable networks, there haven't really been much in the Western genre in a long time.
> 
> *I'd also love to see someone reboot Police Woman. Angie Dickenson was hot!* :grin:


Just don't have NBC do it and name it *Prime Suspect*.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

That shot of Angie's bare legs coming down the stairs in the opening credits made a significant impression on me when I was just a young lad. I think that was my favorite part of the show.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Drucifer said:


> These shows are so old, they don't even need to hire new writers. They can use the same scripts.


They'll still have to shorten them up to fit in all of the commercials.


----------

